# Cant use the 2 speed Plowing?



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

OK im going to be getting my new holland 180 next week friday. Now i just heard from someone who runs back hoes to plow with that your not supposed to usde the 2 speed for plowing with just for driving??? im not getting this unit new and i dont want to destroy it if that whats going to happen here. im just wondering if im better off getting a back hoe and backing out of this skid steer?????????? if your not suppoed to used the 2 speed for pushing snow then thats going to be a deal breaker:realmad:


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

you talk about ranger gear LO and HI?

For me I don't want use HI that and they are for transportation not work.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

ok not to start a fight but is that a fact or matter of opinion???? just need to know


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

bobcat says for driving only. I beleive most manufactures call it a transports speed.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

I agree about the manual saying no HI gear for work, but your not working the machinwith snow like you would be in dirt. I've used HI for years with no issues. You will know when your overdueing it by the feed back from the drive lever, usually only turning on clean pavement. I'm sure the majority here that use a skid commercially all use HI on a regular basis. Have fun with it!


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

I use hi speed to plow all the time without any problems. You will be able to feel it when you are working the machine hard. If you are using the bucket I doubt you will be able to put enough snow in it to slow the machine down. If you are using a big bucket or a snow pusher on long runs (where you are pushing large quantities) you may have to down shift to get the gear ratio required to push the snow to the end of the pass. I imagine that this would only occur with wet (heavy) snow.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

like some of the other operators have said...i have my guys use hi gear for pushing snow all the time 3 of my own NewHollands and 2 that i have rented. btw 2 of the ones i'm running are LS180's and they are doing fine. the only caution i give to my guys is to try and get a slight "run" at any deep snow and not to start in hi to move a pile. while working in the summer i pretty much stay in low except for transport and easy grading work....congrats on the new toy!!!! i just love the NH brand....hope you do to


----------



## maximus44 (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi there, i am the proud owner of a NEW HOLLAND L190 with a 10ft horst pusher on it. I always use the \hi gear when plowing,and that pusher holds a lot of snow. I wouldnt worry about pushing snow in high gear at all!!
Good luck with your new purchase,you will be very impressed with NH.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

well i like the feed back im getting about this, i have an chance to get a larger contract next year and i plan on using this to do the work. thanks for the feed back. 

Just a question what do you mean the machine will tell you? like what does it do when you know you shouldnt be pushing that much snow?????


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

ServiceOnSite;758374 said:


> well i like the feed back im getting about this, i have an chance to get a larger contract next year and i plan on using this to do the work. thanks for the feed back.
> 
> Just a question what do you mean the machine will tell you? like what does it do when you know you shouldnt be pushing that much snow?????


It will feel like its "bogging out" and dropping it to the lower gear will allow it to push through.


----------



## snowmaster (Jan 15, 2005)

i had an 863 2 speed bobcat it plowed in two speed no problem faster than a pick up truck in the right parking lot. caution double check parking lot before plowing in high gear; if you catch a curb or a lift in the pavement gaurenteed ticket to the hospital


----------



## grsp (Oct 19, 2008)

i have an bobcat s250 with the 2nd gear. my dealer recommended that i "shift" in and out of 2nd gear. what i mean is like shifting a truck. start out in first, and after 4 or 5 seconds, shift into second. then as you approach the pile, down shift into 1st. make your turn in 1st (which is absolutely fast enough) and then shift back into 2nd. my gear selection is on the hand controls, so it is very convenient. this procedure eliminates and stressful bogging of the engine.


----------



## KRtraxx (Jan 6, 2009)

I sell New Hollands..You should have NO issue at all using the 2 speed for snow plowing..Starting out a huge load in Hi would be different ,but snow plowing at speed? Dont worry about it.Enjoy your new machine.....


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

im supposed to get the machine wednesday afternoon. i cant wait. thak you for all the responses. i hope theres still snow on the ground when i get it to see what it can do.


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

*Any luck plowing in HI gear?*

I'm looking to buy a CAT MTL I would like hi speed, but the salesman is trying to convince me not to get it. I was wondering what type of loads you were able to push in 2nd gear?


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

Good info. Can't wait to try out my new bobcat a300 when it comes in. I was concerned with second gear plowing as well.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I have a Bobcat s300 and have no problems plowing in HI or transport gear. I do plow one area where I push snow up a ramp that leads down to the basement in a large building. When I push up that hill I downshift and also down shift when I turn. You should be fine.
Robert


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

icudoucme;866246 said:


> I'm looking to buy a CAT MTL I would like hi speed, but the salesman is trying to convince me not to get it. I was wondering what type of loads you were able to push in 2nd gear?


we use 9 foot plow/kages and make full runs in hi (ie; box is full) with no problems. i tell my guys not to start out in deep snow or move a pile in hi gear,
steve


----------

